# Online CBT?



## rayrae7 (Aug 26, 2013)

I want to take therapy again, specifically CBT because i think that might be helpful, but I don't want my parents to know because they don't think anything is wrong and last time I went to a therapist it didn't end well with them. Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## nelby (Mar 16, 2011)

I did CBT online and it worked out well for me. The key is to finding someone who really understands SAD. Have a look on the Social Anxiety Institute's website; they have a list of questions to ask a new therapist.


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

I would find another therapist. If you are not satisfied with them, why should you be forced to keep seeing them? I also agree with Nelby, and do some extensive research on cbt (online or not) to see what others thought and their expectations after going through it. It may not solve everything or what you're looking for. Parents not thinking anything is wrong, many times they don't understand so it doesn't surprise me. Good luck, you have our support.


----------



## rayrae7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice both of you and by the way i started something called mood gym i found online so thanks.


----------

